# What clothes are you buying for fall?



## Donna Stewart (Jul 27, 2006)

I want this dress from Free People sooo badly:







What's on your wishlist?


----------



## Danielle<3 (Jul 27, 2006)

I love pretty much anything from Free People, but I plan on scoping out the mall this weekend for fall clothes.


----------



## LilDee (Jul 27, 2006)

I'm trying not to think of fall! i'm enjoying the summer heat way too much! lol

It creeps me out that some stores are already talking about x-mas.. it's not even halloween yet





I remember last year Costco had their christmas stuff out in August, and it made me want to cry! lol, i love christmas, but i love summer too!

But i'm sure i'll have a wishlist soon, and then i'll let you know


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 27, 2006)

i need collared shirts for the office more than anything. but for casual, anything goes!


----------



## monniej (Jul 27, 2006)

after checking the runway trends i'm really not sure where i'll be headed fashion wise! this new pirate thing is a bit much for me so maybe i'll start looking again in september. right now i really have no idea!


----------



## ivette (Jul 27, 2006)

mmmm.....i'd say maybe a couple of cute jeans


----------



## fickledpink (Jul 27, 2006)

Cardigans and sweaters. Maybe some cute jeans. And shoes! Oooh, I can't wait for boot season!


----------



## graceface (Jul 27, 2006)

oh no..let's not talk about fall yet! i want summer all the time...(although i do love the coziness of fall and winter clothing when it comes time)


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jul 27, 2006)

i have no idea. probably some sweaters. what i can find in a thrift store really.


----------



## girl_geek (Jul 28, 2006)

I rarely plan on buying anything, unless I need to replace something I already have. Normally I just browse the mall with a vague idea of what I want, like, "I need some new sweaters for work", and I see what I can find! It's so hard for me to find clothes that fit, though, that I don't like to pick things out of catalogs or websites because more likely than not, it won't fit





Right now I know I need a new pair of black boots, mine are falling apart. I also need some new jeans because I only have one pair of jeans that fit! It doesn't matter now, since I wear slacks or skirts to work, I only wear jeans on weekends. But by the end of the year, there is a very definite possibility that my company will be moving me to a new building with a casual dress code, so I will need to buy some jeans and more casual clothes! lol ... And to think how much money I spent trying to build up a good professional wardrobe when I graduated year.... Oh well, I will have lots of nice slacks for church, lol

Or I guess I could try to lose about 5 or 10 pounds so I can fit into all the too-small jeans in my closet, but that would be too much work



I'm still slender and nowhere near being overweight so I don't see a need to lose weight!


----------



## dlb04 (Jul 28, 2006)

red pumps! my new obsession...


----------



## kaeisme (Jul 30, 2006)

Originally Posted by *graceface* oh no..let's not talk about fall yet! i want summer all the time...(although i do love the coziness of fall and winter clothing when it comes time)


----------



## michko970 (Aug 4, 2006)

I want a three quarters length coat, in either black/white, brown, maroon, burnt orange, or cream/ivory. And a new pair of boats and a pair of pumps.


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 4, 2006)

Probably just jeans and sweaters or sweatshirts for whenever I go out. I have plenty of classic black clothes for going out. As for when I'm lounging in the house, just thick cotton lounging pants *lol* I'm honestly not into fashion too much. I'm more of a jeans &amp; T-shirt girl


----------



## monniej (Aug 4, 2006)

just checking in for the short list of what's hot for fall~

pencil skirts 

city shorts

mini skirts with tights and leggings

military inspired jackets

skinny jeans

knee high scrunch boots

ruffled blouses

wrap dresses

bubble skirts

seeing alot of miss-matched items - ahla pirate chic

colors seem super neutral - khaki, navy, grey, tan &amp; olive - looks like a very drab fall and winter. and if they try to bring the 80s back i may skip this winter altogether! lmao


----------



## meg1959 (Aug 4, 2006)

After seeing the "must haves" for fall on the "Today" show this morning, MAYBE a ruffled blouse.

I know there is no way I'm buying any of the skinny jeans, leggings or mini-dresses. I hated all those things in the 80's/early 90's and I am not wearing them again. The metallic stuff does nothing for me either.

LOL....I have yet to buy capri or cropped pants...I just don't like them and, YEAH!, I've reached a point in my life where I don't buy anything I don't love.....and I have tons of clothes.


----------



## janetsbreeze (Aug 4, 2006)

Quote:
if they try to bring the 80s back i may skip this winter altogether! LOL!!!!I've noticed the trend toward that ... the skinny jeans, etc.

I looked awful in them then, I don't imagine I will look much better now!


----------



## SwtValina (Aug 4, 2006)

I think skinny jeans look good with high boots pulled over them. Like this (not these boots though, but you get the idea)






http://images.amazon.com/images/P/B000EPTH1Y.01-

http://images.amazon.com/images/P/B000EPTH1Y.01-

http://images.amazon.com/images/P/B000G162GE.01-

http://images.amazon.com/images/P/B000BN9H8M.01-

http://images.amazon.com/images/P/B000BLS37U.01-

http://images.amazon.com/images/P/B000EPTH1Y.01-http://images.amazon.com/images/P/B000EPTH1Y.01

Here's part of my wishlist. all from bebe.com

http://images.amazon.com/images/P/B000EPTH1Y.01-



http://images.amazon.com/images/P/B000G162GE.01-A2FMOXN01TSNYY._SCMZZZZZZZ_SY160_SX128_V61033787_.jpg

http://images.amazon.com/images/P/B000E9D79S.01-A2FMOXN01TSNYY._SCMZZZZZZZ_SY160_SX128_V51816691_.jpghttp://images.amazon.com/images/P/B000COYRG2.01-A2FMOXN01TSNYY._SCMZZZZZZZ_SY160_SX128_V66766720_.jpghttp://images.amazon.com/images/P/B000FEYAKC.01-A2FMOXN01TSNYY._SCMZZZZZZZ_SY160_SX128_V63943955_.jpghttp://images.amazon.com/images/P/B000FBNGIC.01-A2FMOXN01TSNYY._SCMZZZZZZZ_SY160_SX128_V62755451_.jpg

http://images.amazon.com/images/P/B000EA8X28.01-A2FMOXN01TSNYY._SCMZZZZZZZ_SY160_SX128_V52335423_.jpg


----------



## ivette (Aug 4, 2006)

right now, i have no idea.


----------



## Maja (Aug 5, 2006)

Nb 1 on my list are boots. Then some minis and a wrap dress - I've been wanting that one for a really long time.


----------



## Gwendela (Aug 5, 2006)

I need it all! I literally have two pairs of jeans that still fit and four shirts. I'll be on campus every day so I know people will get sick of me wearing the same stuff over and over. I just need to get all of my fat clothes together and take them to a consignment store to see if I can get store credit. I do know that I'm going to ask for pink boots for Christmas to match my winter coat.


----------



## Leony (Aug 7, 2006)

I have no clothes wish list. lol

I really like those white tops!


----------



## LipglossQueen (Aug 7, 2006)

I've just been starting to think about this; for me it's skinny jeans, the smart kind of look...got my eye on a few blazers and pinafores, fancy coats with huge buttons or flamboyant collars, jackets with wide sleeves, the military look and lot's of grey. Of course the usual sweaters and parkas as well as some cute boots, oh yeh and a brown leather jacket.


----------



## mabelwan (Aug 7, 2006)

erm...I want jackets and sweaters...I just got one tweed jacket yesterday and I want more...lol...


----------



## babiicouturexo (Aug 7, 2006)

These are a couple things on my must-have list.

-Stilettos (Hot pink, black, red...bright colors)

-Cute ballet flats

-Skinny jeans

-Keds Destroyed Champion, the ones with the stripes.

-Oversized, comfy white sweater (to wear with leggings or skinny jeans)

-Slouchy boots

-Striped, skinny, long scarf

-Minidresses

-Leggings

-Cute zipup hoodies

-Band tshirts

-Vintage dresses

-Cardigans

-Cute earrings...buttons, candies, etc.

-Puffy parka bomber jacket

-Long, beaded necklaces

-Big bangle bracelets

-A small, menswear-inspired vest

That's basically it.


----------



## peekaboo (Aug 30, 2006)

Boots, sweaters, cute tops, a new coat and of course jeans!


----------



## mehrunissa (Aug 31, 2006)

I'm actually considering buying skinny jeans since I have pretty lean and long legs, wear them with pumps/heels/boots, after seeing some great pics on shopping sites. It doesn't look as tacky as you'd think at first, but quite modern and sophisticated if you pair them right. Here are my inspirations for this fall, taken from shopbop.com's Trend page:


----------



## LipglossQueen (Aug 31, 2006)

I like the first two you posted, I've decided this winter I'm buying some flat leather boots!


----------



## monniej (Aug 31, 2006)

well i have found a couple of looks that i'd like to sport for fall and winter...









the suit is vsc and the dress is from boston proper. i guess it's a start!

Originally Posted by *mehrunissa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm actually considering buying skinny jeans since I have pretty lean and long legs, wear them with pumps/heels/boots, after seeing some great pics on shopping sites. It doesn't look as tacky as you'd think at first, but quite modern and sophisticated if you pair them right. Here are my inspirations for this fall, taken from shopbop.com's Trend page:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...ishcharm01.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...graphics01.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...ishcharm03.jpg

oh my goodness mehrunissa! i love them all ~ i'll take one of each!


----------



## thanh008 (Sep 2, 2006)

*1. Ripped/Disstressed jeans*

*2. Red or laced flats*

*3. Cute long sleeved shirts*

*4. Sweaters*


----------



## taloha (Sep 2, 2006)

for the fall/winter my must have are mukluk boots. They look so cozy. I'll need a pair to keep my feet warm. Anyone else into mukluks?


----------



## mintesa (Sep 2, 2006)

Originally Posted by *taloha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif for the fall/winter my must have are mukluk boots. They look so cozy. I'll need a pair to keep my feet warm. Anyone else into mukluks? yes i am looking for those too. havent found any nice ones yet, i dont like them to high up, i just like the mid-boots.


----------



## lipjunkie (Sep 7, 2006)

-dark or vintage wash jeans...i keep buying light wash jeans even though i know i look better in darker jeans...i actually found a nearly perfect pair that was dirt cheap, a dark wash with a pleat in the middle...actually didnt make me look like a total midget...then my sis said it looked like i had eyes on my butt (grommets) so i had 2 resist

-flats and wedges

-a beige/red/brown bag

-those really adorable black skirts with leggings attached...perfect for tunic tanks

-a purple shirt...just because i dont own anything purple for some reason

-gold or copper jewelry

-a white/beige hoodie

-pants...i have only one, the rest is all denim

-boots

-hooded kanga pocket sweaters

-those insanely adorable asian charms that go on bags and jewelry and belt loops


----------



## 4getmeNot (Sep 7, 2006)

black stilettos

peacoat

bomber

trouser jeans

fitted sweaters

another pair of flats


----------



## BrazenBrunhilda (Sep 9, 2006)

Anything that fits over my big fat gut.


----------



## quinonespearl (Sep 25, 2006)

ruffled pieces (shirts, jackets, etc.)

leggings

shorts

sweater dresses

sweater coats

short jackets

plaid pieces


----------



## gagirl1985 (Sep 25, 2006)

definitely need boots and jackets


----------



## Amethyst (Sep 25, 2006)

Cashmere! I love cashmere and I usually wait for my favorite stores to put it on sale.



I love cashmere hoodies and cardigans. I have plenty of jeans for the weekends. I guess I could use a new suit for work but I hate buying work clothes, that's no fun.


----------



## ChantelleNicole (Sep 27, 2006)

I will be buying accessories to spice up my existing wardrobe- wide belts and big handbags!

I also need more tops for layering.


----------



## jennycateyez (Sep 27, 2006)

just a couple of velour outfitd and jogging pants.. just very comfortable clothing.


----------



## taloha (Sep 27, 2006)

let me know if you find the perfect pair of mukluks.


----------



## KimC2005 (Sep 27, 2006)

I will have to get back to you on this.. But, most likely some cute jeans, sweaters, belts, and a new coat!


----------



## SumtingSweet (Sep 27, 2006)

It's difficult shopping for fall clothes in Florida since we don't have real seasons and I'm not a big trend follower (most don't flatter my body) so I stick to pieces that I can wear all year round and spice em' up with accesories. I'm young but I prefer classic and streamlined styles (my SO describes my style as "sexy business"



)

What I want:

A few pairs of dark trouser jeans

Black pencil skirt

Light sweaters in pumpkin, burgundy, and plum colors

Pointy-toed fire engine red pumps (Not even for fall but I neeeed them!)

Velvet jackets in navy blue,black, and burgundy

A nice tailored suit

Some unique t-shirts to throw underneath the jackets

Sounds boring, doesn't it?


----------



## magosienne (Sep 27, 2006)

nothing much, just jeans and a very sweet green sweat shirt. i don't like much sweat shirts, but it just naturally fell into my hands. i'm looking for a nice coat or jacket for winter, but i don't have any ideas yet.


----------



## chelseyroo (Oct 3, 2006)

the cooler seasons call for many layers - my favorite!

but i shop literally anywhere and everywhere so no specific stores.


----------



## Cheesyme21 (Oct 3, 2006)

Scarves!!!!! I can't wait till it gets semi-cold here! I so ready! I wait all year long to wear cute scarves and sweaters


----------

